# Hey Dan from home brewed components



## Anthem1 (Feb 9, 2008)

Dan, I have tried reaching you several times via email with no response so am posting here. As per our last email 3 months ago I am submitting the following reply from you:

Scott 
I just don’t have time to look for it right now as I’m leaving town tomorrow for a few days, but I’ll assume you sent it and it’s here somewhere. I’ll send a cog as soon as I make the next batch.

Thanks,

Dan

The cog you were to send is a blue 2 piece 18T stainless, can you let me know where we are at with this?
Scott


----------



## Anthem1 (Feb 9, 2008)

bump


----------



## Pabs (Aug 4, 2007)

Bummer. Good luck. As they say, the squeaky wheel gets the grease.


----------



## RustyKnale (Dec 13, 2006)

It is his policy to ignore status requests. I hope you get your cog soon.


----------



## Pabs (Aug 4, 2007)

RustyKnale said:


> It is his policy to ignore status requests.


That's quite a business model.


----------



## Anthem1 (Feb 9, 2008)

Silence speaks volumes


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

This is a public forum not Dan's private message center. It's hard for me to believe that anyone that comes to this forum and places an order with HBC isn't aware of how things roll, including the wait time.


----------



## kvojr (Apr 14, 2005)

I love how folks use the forum to hopefuly get themselves to the front of the line.


----------



## Pabs (Aug 4, 2007)

Someone gave me a negative rep for my comment(s) on this thread at 9:07 a.m. this morning. The comment is "boo hiss." What a pathetic anonymous comment. I wish a guy luck and am confused by someone's business model / m.o., and I get booed and hissed. This is hilarious.


----------



## Anthem1 (Feb 9, 2008)

6 months and counting on a cog, I posted this same question on Dan's profile page a week ago only to see it deleted. I would prefer to keep this between dan and myself, unfortunatley that is no longer an option.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Saddle Up said:


> This is a public forum not Dan's private message center. It's hard for me to believe that anyone that comes to this forum and places an order with HBC isn't aware of how things roll, including the wait time.


what blows me is that its pretty obvious that Dan is not around to answer questions but still people keep on asking probably flooding his emails too.

people with trust issues should not bind themselves to anything custom made and long waiting time.


----------



## orion_134 (Sep 2, 2010)

kvojr said:


> I love how folks use the forum to hopefuly get themselves to the front of the line.


Four months? Why would anyone else be in front of you if you've been waiting four months? Paid. Cash in the bank. Guarantee it's already been spent. Dude needs to nut up and ship the product, contact the customer who is REPEATEDLY trying to keep contact on the DL, or give his money back. Which goes back to the point...it's already spent.

Poor
Business
Model

Jesse


----------



## saviour machine (Oct 20, 2004)

Saddle Up said:


> This is a public forum not Dan's private message center. It's hard for me to believe that anyone that comes to this forum and places an order with HBC isn't aware of how things roll, including the wait time.


How about my time wait. I ordered and paid for a 34 black front ring January 19. Today is December 1 W.T.F.!!!!!!!!!! We've traded e-mails 4 times and I've seen NOTHING!


----------



## orion_134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Refer to PBM above. Sounds like someone needs to talk to the BBB and rattle this dude's cage a little bit.


----------



## saviour machine (Oct 20, 2004)

Anthem1 said:


> 6 months and counting on a cog, I posted this same question on Dan's profile page a week ago only to see it deleted. I would prefer to keep this between dan and myself, unfortunatley that is no longer an option.


If I don't get my money back I'm going to post everyday (Don't get screwed like I did) starting January 1st.


----------



## orion_134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Blow his phone up daily. I've been in your shoes. I rattled enough cages and got the cell phone number to the business I had to deal with. Things got resolved rather quickly after that.


----------



## erichwic (Mar 3, 2004)

Definitely sounds like a BBB matter.


----------



## S:Drive (Aug 19, 2009)

I am at the start of 4 weeks for a cog and I am not concerned. He is a one man show, and I am sure he did lose a couple of days with Thanks giving, Now if I go beyond 6 weeks I may start to worry.


----------



## Steel Freak (Oct 8, 2009)

*My First Chain-Ring took a month*

HBC it not a Microwave, need it now try a larger manufacture
Nothing to BBB about IMHO.
Steelfreak:crazy::crazy:


----------



## saviour machine (Oct 20, 2004)

S:Drive said:


> I am at the start of 4 weeks for a cog and I am not concerned. He is a one man show, and I am sure he did lose a couple of days with Thanks giving, Now if I go beyond 6 weeks I may start to worry.


I wasn't either. Now that I've been waiting 11 months when do you think I should worry?


----------



## orion_134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hah, the people who have received their cogs in a "timely" manner will likely be the only ones backing HBC. They are blinded by the anodized bling. The rest of us aren't fooled and can impartially call BS at will.


----------



## Wiggs (May 11, 2006)

Hey, does anyone want to split the cost of a CNC machine with me and start cranking out cogs in a reasonable amount of time? Sounds like a good business model. 

If we could just get our hands on HBC's wait list, we'd have a great book of business to start with.


----------



## jcufari (Jun 20, 2008)

Didn't want to blow HBC up on the forum. If it was a much larger company I would have done this immediately. I had his original 2 piece cog. When he came out with a new design I sent an email asking if there was anything wrong with the old design.(aluminum pins) I was that my cog was good and the new design is just better. Turns out that if you had the first generation you were liable to shear the aluminum pins holding the cog together. I found out first hand. 

He told me to send him the cog and that he would refit the steel teeth onto a new spline and that he now uses steel pins. I sent the cog on sept 19! It is now december 2nd and I still don't have the cog back. I have sent numerous emails and was told that my product should be shipped the next day and still nothing.

I own a small landscaping company. If I do work for someone and they have a complaint I go and try to fix the issue as fast as I can. So it is hard to understand how someones broken part does not go to the top of the list. I really wanted to like this guy but I think I stick to surly cogs from now on.


----------



## orion_134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Maybe y'all can find this helpful? 
https://www.facebook.com/danielaldenwilcox
He seems pretty active on there. Blow up his message box.

And his company site:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Homebrewed-Components/103336349781516

Or this
Homebrewed Components | SOPWAMTOS - Society of People Who Actually Make Their Own ****


----------



## orion_134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hmm, y'all may enjoy reading that he gives special attention to select customers:
Erik DeKold Isn't it hard enough to buy from you already though?
November 15 at 12:30am

Erik DeKold I mean, unless you are me.
November 15 at 12:30am

Dan Wilcox My lead times are half of yours!


----------



## CBizzie (Mar 2, 2011)

Pabs said:


> Someone gave me a negative rep for my comment(s) on this thread at 9:07 a.m. this morning. The comment is "boo hiss." What a pathetic anonymous comment. I wish a guy luck and am confused by someone's business model / m.o., and I get booed and hissed. This is hilarious.


wack!.....no worries though...I repped you back strictly based on your avatar.....


----------



## nickcarll (Sep 4, 2007)

can we change the single speed forum to "dan from HBC service line"?


----------



## saviour machine (Oct 20, 2004)

nickcarll said:


> can we change the single speed forum to "dan from HBC service line"?


NO! But Lots of other treads in the SS forum. You don't have to click on this one.:thumbsup:


----------



## nickcarll (Sep 4, 2007)

saviour machine said:


> NO! But Lots of other treads in the SS forum. You don't have to click on this one.:thumbsup:


my ill attempt at a joke .


----------



## saviour machine (Oct 20, 2004)

nickcarll said:


> my ill attempt at a joke .


Dido:thumbsup:


----------



## Genshammer (Jun 30, 2006)

*Phone?*

Okay, so people have emailed him, messaged him on MTBR, posted on MTBR, went to his website, went to Facebook, went to SOPWAMTOS....

Here's a thought....has anyone actually tried CALLING him?


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

Hey guys, I've bought many rings and cogs from Dan over the past 3 years and although the wait time is frustrating he has always delivered with a top quality product. Like myself he's running a one man shop. As such it's impossible to keep up with taking orders, production, shipping, as well as respond to emails and forum inquiries. It's obvious to me he's going through growing pains with the business. It would be my guess he's devoting all his time to production in order clear up this back log. I don't think the concern should be whether you'll get your part or money back but when. Just slow but not a scam business.

Maybe he doesn't need help with production but a sweet customer service babe to keep up with emails and order status is all it would take to stop this negative chatter. Customers just want to know they haven't been lost, misplaced, forgotten or most importantly ignored


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Wake me up when the witch hunt has concluded.


----------



## saviour machine (Oct 20, 2004)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Wake me up when the witch hunt has concluded.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Cool Hand Luke*

What do you think it will take to quiet this negative chatter ending this thread AZ?

Dan, you need to take a day and address your customers concerns. You know how anxiously it can be waiting for the mail man to deliver a new part.

"What we have here is a failure to communicate"


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

crazy8 said:


> What do you think it will take to quiet this negative chatter ending this thread AZ?
> 
> Dan, you need to take a day and address your customers concerns. You know how anxiously it can be waiting for the mail man to deliver a new part.
> 
> "What we have here is a failure to communicate".........Struther Martin


That's it in a nut shell, communication, and a couple of naysayers that are just stirring the pot need to STFU.


----------



## edapp (Feb 2, 2011)

This is disappointing to hear. I just bought a sram crank to run spiderless with one of the HBC rings on my upcoming SS build. Does anyone else make spiderless chainrings? sorry... im new to this


----------



## floydlippencott (Sep 4, 2010)

edapp said:


> This is disappointing to hear. I just bought a sram crank to run spiderless with one of the HBC rings on my upcoming SS build. Does anyone else make spiderless chainrings? sorry... im new to this


No worries just order one with the wait in mind, planning ya know. Get one in the que so the build doesn't get stalled out.


----------



## edapp (Feb 2, 2011)

I guess thats what ill have to do. Though, with a 6 month to a year wait it looks like it could still stall the build. I hope things get sorted out before my build is finished (hopefully around april-may?). I would really like to hear what Dan has to say about the lack of customer service. I love the look of his product, but would rather support a company that I can easily communicate with (as most people have stated).


----------



## floydlippencott (Sep 4, 2010)

edapp said:


> I guess thats what ill have to do. Though, with a 6 month to a year wait it looks like it could still stall the build. I hope things get sorted out before my build is finished (hopefully around april-may?). I would really like to hear what Dan has to say about the lack of customer service. I love the look of his product, but would rather support a company that I can easily communicate with (as most people have stated).


Then send him an email.


----------



## Pabs (Aug 4, 2007)

crazy8 said:


> Maybe he doesn't need help with production but a sweet customer service babe to keep up with emails and order status is all it would take to stop this negative chatter. Customers just want to know they haven't been lost, misplaced, forgotten or most importantly ignored


Walt keeps the wait list on his site: Waltworks Bicycles: Waltworks Waitlist!

I sort of wish James from Black Sheep had done this when I had a bike on order.


----------



## orion_134 (Sep 2, 2010)

floydlippencott said:


> Then send him an email.


Ask anthem1 how emails work out for him. And that's after months of trying to contact him...and having paid him. Feel free to do what you want to run your snazzy spiderless crank...like stare at it in the garage for 6 months wishing you had ordered elsewhere.

OCCUPY HBC!


----------



## orion_134 (Sep 2, 2010)

orion_134 said:


> Hmm, y'all may enjoy reading that he gives special attention to select customers:
> Erik DeKold Isn't it hard enough to buy from you already though?
> November 15 at 12:30am
> 
> ...


As for the crybabies about this post...for those not being jilted, it does not quite have the sting that it does to those waiting.


----------



## orion_134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Keep up the positive reps guys, you're doing great. The Occupy comment is to make the point that if no one points out a problem, it will never be fixed. Look past the tips of your noses and realize that all prior attempts at communication have failed.
Dave Chappelle - Hate in your Heart - YouTube

Edit: great feedback on this post. Good job.


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

edapp said:


> This is disappointing to hear. I just bought a sram crank to run spiderless with one of the HBC rings on my upcoming SS build. Does anyone else make spiderless chainrings? sorry... im new to this


Coming soon my friend


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

ugh, i guess i should log on more often.
Scott,
Sorry, but i never found anything, and you didnt even verify with me if it was ok to send it back. There was no tracking or anything from you, so i'm just to assume you sent me a chainring and 20 dollars cash? I'll send you a cog, but i'm really eating $50 here...


----------



## Brewtality (Jul 25, 2007)

crazy8 said:


> Maybe he doesn't need help with production but a sweet customer service babe to keep up with emails and order status is all it would take to stop this negative chatter. Customers just want to know they haven't been lost, misplaced, forgotten or most importantly ignored


THIS!!!

I have bought a few gears and a chainring from HBC. I have always been left wondering when (or if) I was going to get my parts. Communications are non-existent with Dan. Both times I ordered parts, after 5 weeks, I e-mailed repeatedly to find ask what the hold up was. Never a response. This is poor customer service, plain and simple.:nono:
Ignoring concerned customers is not a sustainable business strategy.

Give an accurate time table for delivery of parts. The 2 - 3 weeks stated on the website is not accurate.
Respond to e-mails within a reasonable time.
Schedule a time period every day to respond to e-mails. 20 - 30 minutes a day should be completely doable.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

jcufari said:


> Didn't want to blow HBC up on the forum. If it was a much larger company I would have done this immediately. I had his original 2 piece cog. When he came out with a new design I sent an email asking if there was anything wrong with the old design.(aluminum pins) I was that my cog was good and the new design is just better. Turns out that if you had the first generation you were liable to shear the aluminum pins holding the cog together. I found out first hand.
> 
> He told me to send him the cog and that he would refit the steel teeth onto a new spline and that he now uses steel pins. I sent the cog on sept 19! It is now december 2nd and I still don't have the cog back. I have sent numerous emails and was told that my product should be shipped the next day and still nothing.
> 
> I own a small landscaping company. If I do work for someone and they have a complaint I go and try to fix the issue as fast as I can. So it is hard to understand how someones broken part does not go to the top of the list. I really wanted to like this guy but I think I stick to surly cogs from now on.


Sorry Jack, you got me there, i totally dropped the ball on your cog. If it's not a new order i often forget. I'll take care of it next week for sure, it is ready.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

saviour machine said:


> How about my time wait. I ordered and paid for a 34 black front ring January 19. Today is December 1 W.T.F.!!!!!!!!!! We've traded e-mails 4 times and I've seen NOTHING!


As far as i know i don't owe anyone a ring from that far back, shoot me an email as i don't know who you are.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Brewtality said:


> THIS!!!
> 
> I have bought a few gears and a chainring from HBC. I have always been left wondering when (or if) I was going to get my parts. Communications are non-existent with Dan. Both times I ordered parts, after 5 weeks, I e-mailed repeatedly to find ask what the hold up was. Never a response. This is poor customer service, plain and simple.:nono:
> Ignoring concerned customers is not a sustainable business strategy.
> ...


for a handfull or people out of hundreds per month, i do fall behind, and i'm working on that. I just purchased another mill and i also quadrupled my anodizing capacity. 
it'll be straightened out, although i realize for some of you it's too late, and i'm sorry about that. i never intended to drop the ball.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

orion_134 said:


> Hmm, y'all may enjoy reading that he gives special attention to select customers:
> Erik DeKold Isn't it hard enough to buy from you already though?
> November 15 at 12:30am
> 
> ...


Erik is a local friend of mine and took a blem cog i had, he was just busting my balls because he reads all this drama.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

orion_134 said:


> Four months? Why would anyone else be in front of you if you've been waiting four months? Paid. Cash in the bank. Guarantee it's already been spent. Dude needs to nut up and ship the product, contact the customer who is REPEATEDLY trying to keep contact on the DL, or give his money back. Which goes back to the point...it's already spent.
> 
> Poor
> Business
> ...


You don't even know the situation.
Scott (the original poster) purchased a chainring from me. decided he didn't like the color and took it apon him self to send it back along with $20 to purchase a cog. i was unaware of this until i got an email asking about the cog. I had assumed it may be around somewhere because i have a habbit of setting stuff aside, but i checked this place many times over and it's not here. I didn't just take his order and never send it like you're implying.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

And sorry for all this drama everyone, i should have logged on a little sooner. i've been a garage rat lately trying to get stuff done so i don't get totally burried. I had to juggle making parts and moving a mill in which required a few tries with the machinery layout to squeeze it in there. I'm sure you're sick of hearing that..


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Just lightening the mood a little, but it was cool seeing your bling in this vid Dan.


----------



## orion_134 (Sep 2, 2010)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> You don't even know the situation.
> Scott (the original poster) purchased a chainring from me. decided he didn't like the color and took it apon him self to send it back along with $20 to purchase a cog. i was unaware of this until i got an email asking about the cog. I had assumed it may be around somewhere because i have a habbit of setting stuff aside, but i checked this place many times over and it's not here. I didn't just take his order and never send it like you're implying.


I do know the situation, more than most think. I interact with this dude pretty much daily and I've had to hear the b*tching about it for months. Please don't act so innocent about it, you told him AWHILE ago that you'd check around. Then when he posts up on your page regarding the shenanigans, you DELETE the post and STILL don't respond to him. That's messed up dude, your story doesn't add up. I'm out.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

i don't think Dan need to waste time and explain himself to a non-customer. just saying.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

orion_134 said:


> I do know the situation, more than most think. I interact with this dude pretty much daily and I've had to hear the b*tching about it for months. Please don't act so innocent about it, you told him AWHILE ago that you'd check around. Then when he posts up on your page regarding the shenanigans, you DELETE the post and STILL don't respond to him. That's messed up dude, your story doesn't add up. I'm out.


put yourself in my shoes, someone claims they sent you $20 and merchandise, no tracking info produced, no clearifying that it was ok to send it back, nothing. No sight of it anywhere, i wasted way too much time looking for it. Claims he sent back cash, so no way to cancel the payment and at least resend that. One time he said he sent $50, one time he said he sent $20. He seems like a nice enough guy from what little dealings i've had with him, but i think anyone would be a little aprehensive about sending free stuff, $50 is a lot of money to me as well.
As for deleting the message, i delete all messages, it had nothing to do with him. There wasn't even anything bad in the message, i don't really see what i would have gained by that in this situation. I delete visitor messages on here because don't want people to get the impression that's an ok way to ask me status updates or get ahold of me as i really don't have time to log on here everyday or week for that matter, and keeping up on emails is hard enough as it is (we all know how awesome i am at that). I had intended to email him after i looked for it, but nothing turned up and i was a bit torn on what to do, and eventually got sidetracked.


----------



## Anthem1 (Feb 9, 2008)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> ugh, i guess i should log on more often.
> Scott,
> Sorry, but i never found anything, and you didnt even verify with me if it was ok to send it back. There was no tracking or anything from you, so i'm just to assume you sent me a chainring and 20 dollars cash? I'll send you a cog, but i'm really eating $50 here...


This was my second order from you Dan, the first CR and cog came in a deep blue as pictured on your site. The second CR and cog arrived in a turqoise blue, when I contacted you I was infromed that was your new blue and that it matched components better BUT you also stated you would try to re anno it for me but with no promises of the final color outcome which was fine by me. Unfortunatley it seems any contact with you about returning the CR was impossible as multiple emails over a couple months were unanswered, that is when as you put it "I took it upon myself to return it". As I originally explained these items are going on a custom SS build with King components, the turqoise could be, and was hidden in the cog department but the CR would have stood out like a sore thumb. I have a Delivery confirmation from usps to the address these items originally came from as I never recieved instructions from you on the return. You have a great product Dan, a simple courtesy reply would deter these types of drama. I understand the implications of responding to every impatient request but situations such as mine as the others brought to light surely deserve some type of corospondence after months of waiting. Do you still have my address? If not where can I forward it to?


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Business 101*

There's no such thing as a non-customer in business. There are customers and potential customers and response to either is of equal importance, but better through pm instead of a open forum.



fishcreek said:


> i don't think Dan need to waste time and explain himself to a non-customer. just saying.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

so you are saying that it is okay for anyone to bash your business without having a first hand experience with it. am i entitled to say that your powdercoat finish is crap? no, because it is part of business etiquette 101 too.


----------



## Brewtality (Jul 25, 2007)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> it'll be straightened out, although i realize for some of you it's too late, and i'm sorry about that. i never intended to drop the ball.


Not too late for me
I will continue to order parts from HBC. Good quality components made to order.
I look at it like ordering anything custom made - its not going to be cheap and its not going to be quick.

A quick thought - 
A shop I used to do side work at had a college student come in on Saturdays to handle some admin work. They did not pay her much, maybe $100 for the day and she took care of almost all the paperwork they needed. You might be able to work out a similar situation to help you stay caught up on e-mails. That would leave you with happier customers and more time at the mill:thumbsup:


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Brewtality said:


> Not too late for me
> I will continue to order parts from HBC. Good quality components made to order.
> I look at it like ordering anything custom made - its not going to be cheap and its not going to be quick.
> 
> ...


I do appreciate the support, especially since it appears you fell victim to my crappy email correspondance too, sorry about that.
As for the problem...
As awesome as it would be to hire someone for the office and no mater how many times i've thought about it, i just can't do it, for several reasons. One being the actual emails don't consume the time, it's the looking up the order details and seeing where i'm at with them, and figuring out the schedule over the next 2 weeks or whatever to give an estimate on when they'll go out. Chances are that guess will be wrong because material is often on backorder and is hard to get, tools break, scrap parts happen, etc. It's just not that easy, and noone else can really figure that out for me. Trying to teach someone (out of about 1500 different product options) what material is for what parts, what bolt pattern is what, what spline is what (most look VERY similar), 1/8" or 3/32", etc. would prove to be damn near impossible and not worth it unless they were permenant (unlikely if the hours are short). This means all they'd really be good for is sending an email but they'd have to ask me everytime what to send, and i'm back to square one again. And besides that, paying someone isn't in the cards right now. There's not a ton of manufacturers getting rich in the cycling industry unfortunately.

The best solution i have at this point was getting a second mill. This does several things for me. First is, i have a backup mill in case one goes down. That's huge because that has caused or partially caused a few major setbacks in getting stuff out the door since the beginning of HBC.
The second thing it does is allow me to run both mill operations simutaneously on chainrings, effectively cutting production time in half. Coupled with the increased anodizing capacity recently, that should help a lot. 
The new mill also has a 5th axis, which could potentially dramatically decrease the cycle time on the last mill operation. 
Also, i'm cutting some products out that haven't been as popular, like nut tuggers. They are no longer offered on the site, and i may get rid of some bolt patterns that are also not ordered as frequently. This should streamline stuff a lot. I realize that sucks for some people, but i won't cut anything that isn't offered by anyone else. 
The new mill is finally in the shop and in place, but there's still a bit of work to do to get it going plus fixturing that has to be made for it, which is where i've been the last few weeks. I'm aiming to have it running by the new year.


----------



## WebInt (Apr 15, 2004)

This is just a generalization and not directed at anyone in particular. Owning a business in the bike industry and bashing another business in the same industry reeks of small time. Especially when you are not even a customer or have even bought or used their product.


----------



## S:Drive (Aug 19, 2009)

saviour machine said:


> I wasn't either. Now that I've been waiting 11 months when do you think I should worry?


Not sure your story adds up. At the two month mark I would be sending an email to [email protected] every day until it got ironed out, as well as proof of your order and payment. I know I get a copy of my order emailed to me, and a PayPal statement.

Maybe you need to try the route, unless you have already done that. If you have, write it off!


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

S:Drive said:


> Not sure your story adds up. At the two month mark I would be sending an email to [email protected] every day until it got ironed out, as well as proof of your order and payment. I know I get a copy of my order emailed to me, and a PayPal statement.
> 
> Maybe you need to try the route, unless you have already done that. If you have, write it off!


He brought this up to the first of my knowledge 2 months ago, and i replied to him here:
http://forums.mtbr.com/8517074-post158.html

Like i said to him, i have nothing even remotely close to that old on record as not shipped so he should email me because it may have gotten lost in transit or it slipped through the cracks somewhere. He never did. I have no clue who the guy is so there's nothing i can do about it until he emails me again. 
There's a chance he missed that post so i'll give him the benefit of the doubt on that.


----------



## Anthem1 (Feb 9, 2008)

Dan, do you need my mailing address?


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

nope, all set.


----------



## ohpossum (Dec 19, 2003)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> Also, i'm cutting some products out that haven't been as popular, like nut tuggers. They are no longer offered on the site...


Well hell....that's what I get for procrastinating. I'll be sending an email in hopes there's a pair left...


----------



## Ratman (May 13, 2005)

ohpossum said:


> Well hell....*that's what I get for procrastinating*. I'll be sending an email in hopes there's a pair left...


LOL!! I was just thinking the exact same thing!


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm hoping this is the final season of mtbr 90210


----------



## voodoochild (Feb 20, 2004)

p nut said:


> I'm hoping this is the final season of mtbr 90210


word.


----------



## Brewtality (Jul 25, 2007)

p nut said:


> I'm hoping this is the final season of mtbr 90210


Not the final season, maybe the final episode for _this_ season (we still have 27 days to get through though)

And how boring would llife be without all this drama? The only thing missing is some drunken curse laden rant from Umarth.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

Maybe not OK, but I believe in freedom of speech, even if they're talking out their ass. The point I was get across is these matters have no place in a open forum in the first place.

And I guess you are entitled to say my powder-coat finish is crap, After all you did, and if it
were powder-coat that I applied I'd agree with you 

This is the second day of cold rainy weather here in the Heartland. Too much time in the house on the computer I think :skep:



fishcreek said:


> so you are saying that it is okay for anyone to bash your business without having a first hand experience with it. am i entitled to say that your powdercoat finish is crap? no, because it is part of business etiquette 101 too.


----------



## Tone No Balone (Dec 11, 2004)

where the heck has Umarth been?


----------



## Tyrone Shoelaces (Nov 6, 2006)

Genshammer said:


> Okay, so people have emailed him, messaged him on MTBR, posted on MTBR, went to his website, went to Facebook, went to SOPWAMTOS....
> 
> Here's a thought....has anyone actually tried CALLING him?


I have never ever had an issue with HBC delivering whatever it was that I ordered (several separate orders of various cogs and chainrings), but just FYI, ...there is no phone number listed on the contact page: Contact Us

Nor anywhere else that I could see on the website.

So if you suggest that someone who has a problem should try calling...how do they do that? The only phone number that is listed on HBC's website is for a distributor in Japan...


----------



## ljracer (Nov 6, 2009)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> Also, i'm cutting some products out that haven't been as popular, like nut tuggers. They are no longer offered on the site, and i may get rid of some bolt patterns that are also not ordered as frequently. This should streamline stuff a lot. I realize that sucks for some people, but i won't cut anything that isn't offered by anyone else.


So does this mean I need to stock up on 102 BCD rings for my XTR 960 mod ASAP??

I'm still patiently waiting for my first one to show...and I'm cool with it. :thumbsup:

But if you're going to drop the 102 BCD I may as well order a bunch now...


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

ljracer said:


> So does this mean I need to stock up on 102 BCD rings for my XTR 960 mod ASAP??
> 
> I'm still patiently waiting for my first one to show...and I'm cool with it. :thumbsup:
> 
> But if you're going to drop the 102 BCD I may as well order a bunch now...


na, those are safe, i have a soft spot for those since they've been one of my go-to's for many years. I'm thinking more like larger 80bcd rings since they don't clear many frames anyways. Maybe the radial design cogs, just keep the 5 spoke design.


----------



## S:Drive (Aug 19, 2009)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> He brought this up to the first of my knowledge 2 months ago, and i replied to him here:
> http://forums.mtbr.com/8517074-post158.html
> 
> Like i said to him, i have nothing even remotely close to that old on record as not shipped so he should email me because it may have gotten lost in transit or it slipped through the cracks somewhere. He never did. I have no clue who the guy is so there's nothing i can do about it until he emails me again.
> There's a chance he missed that post so i'll give him the benefit of the doubt on that.


Not doubting you Dan, I am doubting the other guy. His story seems to have a few holes in it.


----------



## OldHouseMan (Dec 7, 2006)

I should know better than to comment in one of these threads, but here it goes.

Your business seems to be booming. Why not build for stock rather than per order? Seems like you could stock the more common stuff and build the odd ball stuff per order. This is based on the assumption that you already don't. Seems like I read that you don't stock anything.

And the few emails I've sent to HBC have always been returned promptly.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

OldHouseMan said:


> I should know better than to comment in one of these threads, but here it goes.
> 
> Your business seems to be booming. Why not build for stock rather than per order? Seems like you could stock the more common stuff and build the odd ball stuff per order. This is based on the assumption that you already don't. Seems like I read that you don't stock anything.
> 
> And the few emails I've sent to HBC have always been returned promptly.


I do that for certain items where it makes sense. I do plan on that once the new mill is up and running, however i don't want to pump out a bunch of 32t 104bcd rings when only a handfull of them are sold and people are waiting for their stuff. when i'm ahead of schedule and have free machine time then i'll be making extras of the popular stuff.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

I actually like the fact the rings and cogs are made to order. That way, I can get some e-cred when I lay out the specs on my bike with "custom" chainring/cog bits. If ISAR starts to stock pile a certain ring/cog, I'll go out of my way to get non-mainstream stuff so mine will still be made to order. Just like when I head into McD'a and order the 1/4lb'er with no ketchup, so I know that mess will be made fresh.


----------



## fatcamper (Dec 17, 2009)

p nut said:


> Just like when I head into McD'a and order the 1/4lb'er with no ketchup, so I know that mess will be made fresh.


I hope you enjoy spit.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Guess I'll have to make sure you're not working when I go.


----------



## saviour machine (Oct 20, 2004)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> He brought this up to the first of my knowledge 2 months ago, and i replied to him here:
> http://forums.mtbr.com/8517074-post158.html
> 
> Like i said to him, i have nothing even remotely close to that old on record as not shipped so he should email me because it may have gotten lost in transit or it slipped through the cracks somewhere. He never did. I have no clue who the guy is so there's nothing i can do about it until he emails me again.
> There's a chance he missed that post so i'll give him the benefit of the doubt on that.


Do you have an order number?

Jan 19, 2011 Payment To
daniel wilcox
Completed Details Payment To daniel wilcox 9VD6933033870950M -$39.95 USD Just checking.

wow, I'm sorry about that, for some reason it never made it on my list. I have one in stock I can anodize and ship for you this weekend.
Thanks,
Dan

This is the e-mail you sent me on march 18.
Coming up on 5 months and still no ring.

Lead times can be up to a month. It should go out shortly.
Thanks,
Dan

Dude, Look at the date. I ordered and paid for this 7 MONTHS AGO!!!!! You told me in an e-mail on march 18 th i would have it in a week or two.

Sorry, I just saw j and 19, I thought it was July 19th. I wish you contacted me earlier, It's too late for me to file a claim now. I'll see if I can get another one out to you shortly.

So let me get this right. If i don't wait long enough I'm Impatient and If I wait too long I'm an Idiot.:thumbsup:


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

saviour machine said:


> Do you have an order number?
> 
> Jan 19, 2011 Payment To
> daniel wilcox
> ...


Did i say you were an idiot? It was just too late to file a claim with USPS, that is all i meant. 
Do you want a refund or the ring, now that i know who you are. And you ordered a 36t, not 34t.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Dead Thread*

Reads like you have reason for being frustrated. I hope you and Dan can take this private now to iron a solution of mutual satisfaction. If on the odd chance you don't, then you can always revive this threads ugly head for all to know. BTW never thought you were a impatient idiot, who said that??

I wish everyone to have a Merry Christmas and Prosperous New Year :thumbsup:


----------



## saviour machine (Oct 20, 2004)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> Did i say you were an idiot? It was just too late to file a claim with USPS, that is all i meant.
> Do you want a refund or the ring, now that i know who you are. And you ordered a 36t, not 34t.


Refund.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

****ing ****, I wish I wasn't so busy that I couldn't make fun of the ISAR haters. Now I just look like I'm jumping on the jizz-laden bandwagon.

It goes like this- your opinion of Herman Cain really rests of how much he molested you. In my experience, ISAR has communicated well, even hilariously, to my emails. That might be because I am awesome and the rest of you are pathetic, whining shitheads, but that is another curse laden post that I certainly don't have time to deal with, as I have a beer that needs consumption.

As I was saying, you guys kinda suck. ISAR is amazing because he makes a nice product, delivers it on a decent time scale and he isn't shipping from ****ing China. If the BBB has to be involved with this thread, it should be to bring up a lawsuit for the **** suckers who get butthurt because they are the tards.

Look at it this way, ass****s, when you go drive to work, a million people piss you off. Kinda like forums, where there are a ton of butt humpers who think it is their god honored, government protected right to be *******s. So please, please, realize, that you are the drivers that piss people off. Get upset that ISAR doesn't blow your cog or analdize it. Just don't post it here. Channel it into some angry masturbation and leave us the **** alone.

I look forward to the negative rep.


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

"jizz-laden bandwagon"

That image will stick with me all day.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

CB2 said:


> "jizz-laden bandwagon"
> 
> That image will stick with me all day.


Hmm, I actually found that description to be vague and amiguous. I could either read it as a bandwagon just took part in some strange musical-transportation-fetish bukkake session and is now covered in jizz, OR i could read it as a wagon which was originalyl used to transport musicians but has now been pressed into service to containers filled with jizz and is transporting them somewhere (that would be a lot of jizz to require a wagon to transport them).


----------



## saviour machine (Oct 20, 2004)

saviour machine said:


> Refund.


Thank you very much for the refund. In the end Dan makes it right. I now will STFU as someone so nicely asked me to do in a post a few days ago.


----------



## roadie scum (Jan 21, 2011)

saviour machine said:


> I now will STFU


Applause.


----------



## Tone No Balone (Dec 11, 2004)

I think Umarth has just changed the direction of this thread!

+ reps for Umarth....

U-da-man!

Tone~


----------



## Genshammer (Jun 30, 2006)

*Best buddy?*

umarth, will you be my new best friend?


----------



## Tone No Balone (Dec 11, 2004)

bad mechanic said:


> Hmm, I actually found that description to be vague and amiguous. I could either read it as a bandwagon just took part in some strange musical-transportation-fetish bukkake session and is now covered in jizz, OR i could read it as a wagon which was originalyl used to transport musicians but has now been pressed into service to containers filled with jizz and is transporting them somewhere (that would be a lot of jizz to require a wagon to transport them).


I think the wagon is heading to the "Planet Of Women" !

Planet Of Women Lyrics - Zz Top


----------



## Tone No Balone (Dec 11, 2004)

*Oh*

I may be in possession of a sram 10 spd cassette today!
tell me no....no....


----------



## Brewtality (Jul 25, 2007)

umarth said:


> ****ing ****, I wish I wasn't so busy that I couldn't make fun of the ISAR haters. Now I just look like I'm jumping on the jizz-laden bandwagon.
> 
> As I was saying, you guys kinda suck. ISAR is amazing......butthurt tards.
> 
> ass****s, ton of butt humpers........................


Thread is now complete. No need for any more replys. Life can now go on. Thanks umarth:thumbsup:


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

CB2 said:


> "jizz-laden bandwagon"
> 
> That image will stick with me all day.


[Immature innuendo]



Genshammer said:


> umarth, will you be my new best friend?


Umarth is my ex-bff. If you want umarth, you'll have to go through me first!


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

erik1245 said:


> [Immature innuendo]


----------



## scottcan (Sep 12, 2011)

I cannot believe that I just read every post on this thread. I couldnt get away from it. Crazy8, love the CERAMIC coated cranks brother, they are not crappy. Pretty happy with the HBC stuff as well. Now everyone go forth and ride your damn bikes!


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

And if you google "jizz laden bandwagon" here is the 2nd hit (formatting added for effect):

SAY WHAT? Is Obama 'Politicking' by Holding Back Osama bin Laden ...
]www.sodahead.com/united-states/...laden.../question-1761489/
41 posts - 21 authors - Last post: May 24
Is Obama 'Politicking' by Holding Back Osama bin *Laden* Photos? ... post enjoys jumping on the *bandwagon* along with the other Palin bashing idiots. ..... He graduated magna *cum* laude from Harvard, and he was president ...


----------



## AtotheZ (Nov 16, 2007)

You sure you don't want to make nuttuggers anymore? I knid find better chain tensioners


----------



## 99sf (Nov 30, 2011)

erichwic said:


> Definitely sounds like a BBB matter.


ha. BBB is a joke.


----------



## jreinan01 (Jul 26, 2010)

It would be awesome if Dan would respond to me here, since he hasn't by email. He sent me the wrong chainring and is now not responding at all to email. I feel like a total fool because I have been standing up for him and defending his wait times to my friends and riding partners. I even hate it more because the chainring that I got is AWESOME, just totally wrong for me.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Dan is less likely to respond here. This is the message on a shipment number email he sent me.

I would imagine that he will respond in time, but please keep in mind that he probably doesn't have the time to try and figure out who you are on here in relation to his orders. It's best left to email, IMO. Sucks that you haven't got the right ring. Silly question, but did you check your original order?



> Also, as you may or may not have noticed, I have accumulated some backlog in orders, causing some delay in shipments. This was caused by an influx of orders over the holidays as well as an unexpected extended holiday closure by one of my main material suppliers. I've been working some long hours trying to get a grasp on this, and I am getting there, but there is a little ways to go.
> I'd sincerely like to apologize if you have attempted to contact me recently, unsuccessfully. With late orders comes many emails from customers looking for status updates, and there comes a point where I simply can't keep up with the replies and get the parts made. I try to get through as many as I can, but certainly not enough to make people happy. I finally figured out a way to sort orders and email a status according to the batch currently in production so I am hoping to improve on this.
> Again, I am very sorry for the holdup and lack of customer service lately, admittedly I am a Machinist by trade and not a Salesman, so I'm learning this stuff (slowly) as I go.
> Thanks for your patience so far and I hope you're happy with the product when it's received!
> ...


----------



## jreinan01 (Jul 26, 2010)

Seems like Dan is getting it straightened out...fingers crossed but he strikes me as a man of his word


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

jreinan01 said:


> It would be awesome if Dan would respond to me here, since he hasn't by email. He sent me the wrong chainring and is now not responding at all to email. I feel like a total fool because I have been standing up for him and defending his wait times to my friends and riding partners. I even hate it more because the chainring that I got is AWESOME, just totally wrong for me.


Worst case, tell us what ring he sent you and maybe someone will find it to be the right ring for them :thumbsup: .


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

Does HBC do custom cog colors for their aluminum cogs?


----------



## tristero (May 11, 2010)

Okay, I've been waiting 7 weeks, and he did send an email 3 weeks ago that said he was 2 weeks behind...

HBC (Dan) reports that most orders take 4 weeks. Dude, Tell everyone 16 weeks, then when you realistically ship it in 12, everyone is happy.

Also, the No Cancellations policy is bogus. People should be able to cancel since you take forever to make product. I've waited 7 weeks, I assume it is not made, so let me cancel.

Not ordering from HBC again; discouraging others to do the same!
Needs Truth In Advertising and Communication.

Simple.


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

jreinan01 said:


> Seems like Dan is getting it straightened out...fingers crossed but he strikes me as a man of his word


Thanks for the laugh.

I thought the same thing LAST YEAR after he finally got over his "cold" that was causing zero communication and back orders...

Last. Year.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

djork said:


> Does HBC do custom cog colors for their aluminum cogs?


In short, yes.


----------



## mnitup (Sep 20, 2009)

*Buyer Beware: Avoid Homebrewed Components!*



tristero said:


> Okay, I've been waiting 7 weeks, and he did send an email 3 weeks ago that said he was 2 weeks behind...
> 
> HBC (Dan) reports that most orders take 4 weeks. Dude, Tell everyone 16 weeks, then when you realistically ship it in 12, everyone is happy.
> 
> ...


I second this sentiment. I'm on my 13th week with not one single reply email.

I will never deal with this guy Homebrewed Components again!

Avoid Homebrewed Components!


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Well, sorry to hear about your 13 weeks. I personally am at 5 months on the 25th! Order placed on 3/25/12. Tracking number received back on 7/2/12, and still no parts delivered! It sucks as I have had two different chainrings from him and am still rolling on one of them (sold one of them). Great product, cool colors, nice bling, light weight....poor communication, and very bad delays, with no explanations. 

I will be quite happy when/if it arrives but I have been running a Surly 17t that cost me $19 all summer with no problems.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

30 weeks. Nothing. sigh.


----------

